# Happy Birthday JR!



## Flyer_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

How did we make it half way through the day without somebody noticing?

Hope it's a good one!

:happybday:


----------



## csb (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Do something wild, like get married in Vegas...


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy birthday, amigo!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

Feliz cumpleanos amigo!!

:multiplespotting: :happybday:


----------



## Sschell (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!

DK out


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 27, 2009)

ble31980 said:


> Feliz cumpleanos amigo!!
> :multiplespotting: :happybday:


:multiplespotting: Feliz Día mi hermano :multiplespotting:


----------



## ElCid03 (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Now go to MSU and find some coeds to celebrate!


----------



## frazil (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday JR!!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy birthday big guy!

:17:


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2009)

:dancingnaughty: :Banane35: :bananalama: :happybday:


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy birthday you old, married, fart!!!

Hope it's a great one and best wishes for many, many, more!!


----------



## gymrat1279 PE (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday JR! :multiplespotting:


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 27, 2009)

:multiplespotting: :bananapowerslide:

Happy birthday Pops! Do something really _whacky_ like get divorced in a Nevada Circuit Court - I kid because i care - hope your day was awesome! (and the wedding too!) :Banane35:


----------



## cement (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday JR! :multiplespotting:


----------



## klk (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy b-day JR! Hope you have a great day!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## maryannette (Oct 27, 2009)

HB, JR.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 27, 2009)

happy birthday!


----------



## testee (Oct 27, 2009)

I hope you had a good one bro!


----------



## Polysloman (Oct 27, 2009)

Keep the party B-day going it's only 8 pm out here..

Enjoy JR "Miami Beach" style... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Dleg (Oct 28, 2009)

Happy B-day JR! Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! 



csb said:


> Happy Birthday! Do something wild, like get married in Vegas...


Oh my ....



ElCid03 said:


> Happy Birthday! Now go to MSU and find some coeds to celebrate!


I did make it to East Lansing and ate at A1 Fusion - arguably the best sushi in Michigan! 



Dleg said:


> Happy B-day JR! Hope all is well with you.


All is pretty good - just extremely busy between work, wedding, birthday, winter coming ... etc.

JR


----------



## Paul S (Oct 29, 2009)

Sweet! Happy Birthday JR!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been out of the office most of this week, sorry I missed it! Happy belated!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks!! Now I get to celebrate a b-day with the wifey!! 

JR


----------



## rudy (Oct 31, 2009)

:multiplespotting: Happy Birthday JR !!! :multiplespotting:


----------

